# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Δεν αντέχω άλλο

## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

'Εχω αρκετά θεματα αλλα έχω το σθένος και την δυνατότητα κατανοηση και αντιληψης να τα αντιμετωπίζω και μόνος μου,ακομα και αν τα κουβαλαω πολύ καιρο.Όμως μου συνεβη κατι,ενα συγκεκριμενο,που δεν εχω λύσει,όσο και αν προσπαθώ.Μου συνεβη κάτι που εχασα τον εαυτό μου και άφησε μια βαθιά πληγή.καθως δεν το είπα πουθενά.Μου συνέβη κάτι που επηρεασε τον τρόπο που σκεφτομαι,και αν πχ βλέπω κάποια ,ξέρω ότι υπο κανονικές συνθηκες θα εκανα ανετα κάτι η θα ηταν η κοπέλα μου(Το νοιώθω,ότι υπο κανονικη εκδοχή κανω ανετα κάτι),και όμως δεν γίνεται επειδη δεν σκεφτομαι φυσιολογικά,λόγω ενος τραυματος.Η σεξουαλική μου υπόσταση εχει αλλοιωθεί,διεγειρεται με μη συμβατικό τρόπο,εχω αμφιβολίες,ενοχές και αρνητική πίεση.Όταν το λεω σε ειδικό,χειροτερεύει,νοιωθω καλυτερα προσωρινά αλλα πρέπει να το λέω και να το ξαναλέω,και είναι μια παρέκκλιση που δεν λύνεται.Με διεγείρει κάτι που είναι λάθος και σαμποτάρει την σεξουαλική μου ζωή.υπό τον φόβο της στάμπας "αφύσικος,ανώμαλος".Θέλω να το λύσω,αλλά είναι πανίσχυρο.Τι να κάνω?Μπορώ να το ξεχάσω?Να κάνω κάτι να το ξεχάσω ή να το αναιρέσω.Ξέρω κατά καποιον τρόπο πω μπορω να το λύσω στον ύπνο μου.Μπορώ να το διαχειρίζομαι κάπως μα όχι να το αναιρώ και να διεγείρομαι "φυσιολογικά"

Το βάζω σε αυτο το θέμα,διοτι νοιωθω πως εξαιτίας αυτού νιώνω μία παρέκκλιση του εαυτόυ μου Τώρα,και όχι ακριβώς την φυσιολογική εκδοχή μου

----------


## Nefeli28

Στις συζητήσεις με τους ειδικούς, εχει διαπιστωθεί οτι αυτη η αλοιωση που νιωθεις οφείλεται στο τραυματικο εκεινο γεγονος; Μηπως το τραύμα απλως εντείνει μια κατάσταση που προυπηρχε μεσα σου; Μηπως δηλαδη δεν ειναι το αιτιο για να νιωθεις ετσι. Φαντάζομαι θα εχουν ειπωθει αυτα σε συνεδριες ε;
Εστιαζω λιγο στο γιατι δεν λυνεται. Μηπως δεν εχει αναλυθει σωστα και σε βαθος; Για να σε ανακουφιζει προσωρινα οταν το λες, αλλα μετα παλι τα ιδια, ισως δεν αντιμετωπιστηκε επαρκως.
Μπορω σε ενα βαθμο να σε καταλαβω και γι'αυτο σου απαντησα. Πριν πολλα χρονια μου συνεβη κι εμενα ενα τραυματικο γεγονος το οποιο μπλόκαρε ολη την πορεία μου και με μπλοκαρει ακομα παρολο που το εχω στζητησει με ειδικο. Ειχα οπως λες για λιγο νιωσει καλυτερα, αλλα εχω την αισθηση οτι αυτο ειναι ακομα απο πανω μου μαυρη σκια και με απειλει. Ειμαι στη διαδικασία να το ξαναφερω στην επιφάνεια και να το συζητησω με αλλον ειδικο αυτη τη φορα. 
Πιστεύω πως δεν εγινε επαρκης συζητηση/δραση-αντιδραση και σωστη αντιμετωπιση. Αλλιως θα ειχε τουλάχιστον μετατοπιστει μεσα σου. Βλέπεις καποιον αυτο τον καιρο; Το εχετε κουβεντιασει;

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

Καλημερα..

Οφείλεται σίγουρα σε αυτό το τραυματικό γεγονός γιατί αλλοίωσε την φυσική επιθυμία.Δεν μπορώ να εχω επιθυμία αν δεν φαντάζομαι ενα αντιστοιχο γεγονός.Είναι σαν να "εγκλωβίστηκε" η επιθυμία μου εκεί μέσα,σαν να το ξαναζώ.Αν δεν το κάνω,δεν μπορώ να έχω σεξουαλικη επιθυμία.Δεν εχω κανονική σεξουαλική επιθυμία.Είναι μια παρέκκλιση.
Φυσικά,αυτό δεν ειναι καθόλου λειτουργικό και με μπλοκάρει απίστευτα...Έχω δοκιμάσει άπειρους τρόπους να το λύσω ,για να το αφομοιώσω καλύτερα αλλά ακόμα και αν κατά περιδόδους νοιώθω πως ανακτώ τον έλεγχο,σε βαθος χρόνου ξανακυλάω.
Δεν βλέπω κανέναν αυτόν τον καιρό.όσες φορές μίλησα κάπου,σταμάτησα επιτηδες .Ο λόγος που σταμάτησα είναι γιατί λέγοντάς το,το ανέλυα και το ξανανέλυα,και απλά το έτρεφα.Διότι λειτουργεί με τρόπο όπου πρέπει να λέω κάτι που έκρυψα,σαν να εχω αναγκη να το πω.Όμως όσο το λέω,γίνομαι χειρότερα,μετά νοιώθω ακομα μεγαλυτερη αναγκη να το λέω.Επομένω δεν ξερω αν ειναι αυτή η λυση.Και όμως,το νοιώθω σαν να πρεπει να το εκφράσω.Είναι φαύλος κύκλο,λειτουργεί πολύ ανορθόδοξα.Και όλα αυτά ξεκίνησαν επειδή έκρυψα κάτι,και δεν ηθελα να το πω όταν συνεβη,σε πολυ μικρη ηλικία και διογκώθηκε κάπως στο κεφαλι μου.
Πού να το φανταζόμουν οτι θα κατεληγε έτσι...
Πιστεύω πως όταν λυθεί,θα λυθεί "απότομα" και ακαριαια,αλλα μεχρι να συμβει αυτό με βασανίζει γιατί νοιώθω ακομα εγκλωβισμένος εκεί.

----------


## AngelosA

Το γεγονός ότι δεν είσαι ο μόνος που του συνέβηκε παρόμοια γεγονότα με το δικό σου δεν σε βοηθά?

----------


## Nefeli28

Σαπουνακι δεν ξερω αν θα λυθεί απότομα και ακαριαια. Αυτο που καταλαβαίνω απο τα λεγόμενά σου ειναι οτι πας στην πηγη (ειδικος) αλλα δεν μπορεις να πιεις νερο ( χειροτερευεις).
Σε αυτη την περίπτωση μαλλον δεν βρεθηκε ο καταλληλος για να αναλυθεί ΟΛΟ αυτο που εχεις μεσα σου διεξοδικά και ελεγχομενα ετσι ωστε να μην παλλινδρομεις και να μην χειροτερευεις.
Φυσικα κι εχει διογκωθει στο κεφάλι σου κι οσο δεν βρίσκει καποια λυση θα διογκωνεται κι αλλο. Ίσως πιο πολυ να σε ενοχλεί κι η ιδια η διογκωση που συμβαινει μιλώντας γι'αυτο.
Το γεγονος οτι θες να μιλας γι'αυτο και να το τρεφεις, ακούγεται καπως καταναγκαστικο να το κανεις. 
Ο μόνος που μπορει να σε βοηθήσει να δεις τι ειναι ολα αυτα, ειναι ενας σωστος ειδικός. 
Να ξέρεις παντως οπως ειπε κι ο Αγγελος, οτι ειμαστε κι αλλοι με παρομοια βιώματα, αν σε βοηθαει εστω και λιγο. Δεν εισαι μονος σου. Οσοι έχουμε τετοια τραυματα, ειμαστε κολλημενοι σε λασπες, κλωθογυρναμε στα σκοταδια και ψαχνουμε τρόπους να λυσουμε τα δεσμά...

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

Με βοηθάει στο ψυχολογικό επίπεδο ναι,ξέρω οτι κι αλλοι εχουν τέτοια θεματα.Όμως επί του πρακταίου,σημασία εχει πως εγω δυσκολευομαι να αποκωδικοποιησω το δικό μου γιατι ειναι πολύ παράξενο.Και εχω μπουχτισει θελω να ξυπνήσω και να μην υπάρχει πια.Εχω το καλό ότι μου αρέσει εντονα να ασχολουμαι με οτιδηποτε με στρεφει "προς τα μεσα" και εχω υπομονη αλλα καπως με έχει φτασει λιγο στα όρια μου αυτό,θελω να το σκεφτω μια μερ και να ανακαλυψω πως ειναι απλά εικόνες που δεν έχουν πια επιρροη πανω μου.
Το βλέπω και το ξαναβλεπω και είμαι ολοενα πιο σίγουρος οτι βυθιζομαι περισσότερο σε αυτό(καθως εκεινες τις στιγμες επαθα κατι σαν να βγηκα από τον εαυτό μου) και ότι αν υπάρχει καποια πιθανότητα να το λύσω είναι μόνος μου.Διότι είναι τετοιο το κουβαρι που ο ειδικός θα χάνει από παντου λεπτομέρειες και η υπερπροσπάθεια να βγαλει νόημα ουσιαστικά θα χανει το νοημα της.Δεν ξερω αν μπορει να γινει κατι σε επιπεδο συμβουλισμού και αποκωδικοποιησης,δεν ξερω αν αυτος ειναι ο τρόπος για να "μετατοπιστεί" φυσιολογικα η επιθυμία.Με ενοχλεί γιατι νοιωθω πολυ εντονα την αναγκη να μιλησω γι αυτό,ταυτοχρονα νοιωθω παράξενα,αλλά ακόμα και αν το κανω ,οσο μιλαω,χειροτερευει ταυτόχρονα. WTF...
Πιστευω πως αφομοίωσα κάτι λαθος,κατι μου ξεφευγει.Η αυτοαποδοχη ειναι σημαντική ομως δεν λυνει το προβλημα.Θελω να βρω συντομα ενα τρόπο να ελαφρύνω όλο αυτο.Φυσικά η επιθυμία να το ξεχάσω που είπα πριν,είναι ουτοπική,το είπα ετσι..Πρέπει να βυθιζομαι σε αυτό και ταυτοχρονα να διατηρω μια συνοχή μεχρι να το λύσω.

----------


## Nefeli28

Δεν ξέρω τι ειναι αυτο που σε απασχολει, οπότε απο δω και πέρα ο,τι και να πω θα ειναι πολυ θεωρητικο. Σεβομαι να μη θες να πεις περισσότερα, εχω κι εγω παρομοιο πρόβλημα το οποιο δεν μπορώ να εκθεσω δημοσια. Να σκεφτεις, ουτε στην ψυχολογο δεν θα μπορώ να το εκφράσω, ενω το εχω ηδη κανει μια φορα σε προηγουμενο. Εμενα δεν με κανει να αισθανομαι οτι θελω να το πω, περιεργως μιας και ειμαι με χοντρο θεμα ιδψ, αλλα οπως περιγραφεις, μου διαλυει βασικα σημεια της ζωης μου και με μπλοκαρει. 
Επειδη ανεφερες τον συμβολισμό, νομίζω πως ο προηγούμενος ψυχολογος που εβλεπα με πηγαινε προς μια τέτοια κατεύθυνση, αλλα τελικα δεν ασχολήθηκε επιτυχώς με το προβλημα κι ουτε ενιωσα πως το αγγιξαμε στη ριζα του. Ειδάλλως κατι δεν θα είχε παει καλυτερα; εστω και λιγο;

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

Ναι,αν δεν ένοιωσες πρόοδο,έστω μια ισχνή υποχώρηση αυτού που σε ενοχλεί μάλλον δεν πήρε σωστή κατευθυνση η θεραπεία .Αν είχε έστω και κάποια επιτυχία, δεν θα αναρωτιόσουν τώρα,θα είχες ήδη μια μικρή βελτίωση η οποία θα φαινόταν ακόμα μεγαλύτερη λόγω ενθουσιασμού .Ελπίζω να καταπολεμήσεις επιτυχως το πρόβλημά σου και να εχει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα η συνεργασία σου με τον επόμενο ειδικό!
Όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα,πέρα από τα τεχνικά κομμάτια των λύσεων,προϋποθέτουν ενθουσιασμό ή τουλάχιστον πείσμα και κουράγιο από την πλευρά μας,γιατί ουσιαστικά αποτελουν διαμάχες με τον εαυτό μας.Ο χειρότερος εχθρός μάλλον είναι η απογοήτευση

----------


## Nefeli28

> Ναι,αν δεν ένοιωσες πρόοδο,έστω μια ισχνή υποχώρηση αυτού που σε ενοχλεί μάλλον δεν πήρε σωστή κατευθυνση η θεραπεία .Αν είχε έστω και κάποια επιτυχία, δεν θα αναρωτιόσουν τώρα,θα είχες ήδη μια μικρή βελτίωση η οποία θα φαινόταν ακόμα μεγαλύτερη λόγω ενθουσιασμού .Ελπίζω να καταπολεμήσεις επιτυχως το πρόβλημά σου και να εχει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα η συνεργασία σου με τον επόμενο ειδικό!
> Όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα,πέρα από τα τεχνικά κομμάτια των λύσεων,προϋποθέτουν ενθουσιασμό ή τουλάχιστον πείσμα και κουράγιο από την πλευρά μας,γιατί ουσιαστικά αποτελουν διαμάχες με τον εαυτό μας.Ο χειρότερος εχθρός μάλλον είναι η απογοήτευση


Εχεις απολυτο δικιο. Εχω παρει μεγαλη απογοητευση, η οποία μου εκανε μεγαλυτερο κακο και με χειροτερεψε. Δυστυχώς και τοτε το εβλεπα, αλλα ελεγα κανε υπομονή. 
Ο ενθουσιασμός, η όποια μικρης σημασιας προοδος, τα κινητρα και μια ισχνή εστω αισιοδοξία μπορουν να κανουν θαυματα.
Το νιωθω στο πετσί μου τωρα.
Μεσα στη βδομάδα θα ξανανοιξω λοιπον για 2η φορα αυτο το τραυμα στην ψυχολογο. Ηδη σκέφτομαι οτι μου είναι δυσκολο να το εκφρασω και ενω ξερω οτι θα εχει απεριοριστη αποδοχη για οσα της πω, μου ανακατευεται το στομάχι και φρικαρω για τον εαυτό μου και το προβλημα αυτο. Δεν εχω ιδεα πως θα το παει εκεινη και πώς θα το προσεγγισει. Ειμαι περιεργη ομως αν θα υπαρξει σε βαθος χρονου καποια βελτιωση, γιατι σχεδον ολα αυτα που με βασανίζουν εχουν τις ριζες τους εκει.
Εχεις σκεφτεί να επισκεφτεις ξανα κάποιον μηπως σε βοηθησει ή το έχεις αφησει σαν κατι ανώφελο πια;

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

Έτσι νοιώθω κι εγώ.Δηλαδή,νοιώθω αποδοχή κι εγώ καθε φορά που επιλέγω να μιλάω(αλλιώς δεν θα ανοιγόμουν) αλλά τρωω φρίκη με εμένα τον ίδιο,γιατι εξωτερικευω κομμάτι μου που δεν κατανοώ ή δεν αποδεχομαι πλήρως ο ίδιος.Διότι προσπαθώ να το μεταβάλλω.Όμως πως αλλιώς θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε?Θέλει μια πολύ λεπτή ισορροπία αυτοαποδοχής αλλά και ταυτόχρονης επιθυμίας για μεταβολή.Αν υπερισχύει το ένα,υπάρχει στασιμότητα και παγίωση του προβλήματος,αν υπερισχύει το άλλο χαμηλώνει επικίνδυνα η αυτοεκτίμηση και αυξανεται φοβερά η εσωστρεφεια.
Είμαι στην ίδια κατασταση με σένα.Πέρα από αυτό που ανέλυσα στο θέμα,τα πιο σοβαρά θέματα που έχω,έχουν ως αφετηρία το περιστατικό αυτό.Δηλαδή,αποτελεί ένα σημείο μηδέν ουσιαστικά για το 80% του ότι ειμαι τώρα.
Σκέφτομαι να πάρω το ρίσκο να το κάνω,να παω σε ειδικό,και σκεφτομαι επιτηδες να βρω κανονικό έξω,για να καταφερω ,να ανακαστω να το πω μπροστά.Ηη προηγουμενη περίπτωση ηταν μεσω διαδικτύου καπως.Όμως ειναι τρομερα δυσκολο.Οταν το περιγραφω,ακομα και μόνος μου να είμαι,δεν βγαίνει,υπαρχουν τεραστιες αντιστάσεις.Όμως θελω να καταλαβω τι ακριβως μου συνέβη.
Εξακολουθω να πιστευω όμως οτι η μεγαλυτερη ευθυνη ειναι στα χέρια μας.Εχω έντονη επιθυμία να το λύσω,αν και απογοητευτηκα πριν λιγες μερες γιατι χαλάρωσα και "επικρατησε" .Όταν βρισκομαι σε εναν κυκεωνα θετικότητας,νομιζω πως μπορω να λυσω τα παντα,και όντως προοδευω,και σε αυτό ταυτοχρονα.Όμως θελει διάρκεια.Πρέπει να αποφεύγονται όλες οι παγίδες και κυρίως η απογοήτευση,που φερνει στασιμότητα,ο θυμός που μετατοπίζει την ευθύνη έξω,ακόμα και η (ψυχρή) λογική,που στην προκειμένη περιπτωση μου λέει "ξερεις πως δεν πρόκειται να βγεις ποτέ από αυτό" και θεωρεί την επιθυμια αυτοδιάθεσης ως αυταπάτη..Θέλω να το λύσω,και αισθανομαι πως θα λυθει απότομα.
Nefeli28,αν καταφερω να παω σε ψυχολόγο τώρα,θα στο αναφέρω για να μαθω πως πήγε και η δική σου περίπτωση.Φαίνεται να είναι ενα βημα που ίσως χρειάζεται να κανουμε και οι 2.Πάντως,σε καθε περιπτωση πιστευω πολύ στην ικανότητα του ανθρώπου να λύνει τα παντα μεσα του αν πραγματικά αναλαμβανει την ευθυνη και επιθυμεί

----------


## Nefeli28

Συμφωνω απολυτα! Κι εγω πιστευω σε αυτη την ικανότητα του ανθρωπου οταν εχει θεληση και νιωθει οτι εχει έρθει η στιγμή για να το κανει.
Νομιζω πως ειμαι σε αυτη τη φαση κι εχω σιγουρα πεισμωσει μετα απο κάποιες κατραπακιες των τελευταίων μηνων για να μην πω 1-2 χρονων... Θα κανω το βημα και την προσπάθεια να ξαναμιλήσω γι'αυτο και να το αντιμετωπίσω κατα προσωπο. Θελω να το διωξω απο πάνω μου. 
Ευχαριστώ για οσα γραφεις, φαίνεται πως περναμε κατι πολυ ιδιο, με βοηθούν οσα λες.

----------


## boo

μηπως εχεις αναγκη να το μοιραστεις και να μιλησεις γι αυτο στην προσπαθεια σου να το εκλογικευσεις, να το απενοχοποιησεις, να το ξεπερασεις και να το κανεις να σου φανει φυσιολογικο αυτο το τραυματικο γεγονος?

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

Καλημέρα σας

Και εμένα με βοηθάει εξίσου η ανταπόκριση και κατανοηση σου !

Βοο ,δεν είμαι σίγουρος.Η ίδια η φύση του προβλήματος,με σπρώχνει έντονα να το πω με το που δω κάποια πιθανότητα ενδιαφεροντος η εμπιστοσύνης,δηλαδή έχω ανάγκη ναι.Σαν να κρίνεται κάτι.Την πρώτη φορα που το είπα καπου,νόμιζα οτι λύθηκε.Είναι μέρος της λύσης η εξωτερίκευση ,ωστόσο υπάρχουν κι αλλα στάδια που δεν τα εχω προσεγγίσει όλα.Η εξωτερίκευση από μόνη της,δημιουργεί ακόμα μεγαλύτερη αναγκη εξωτερίκευσης και νοιωθω γελοίος

----------


## Nefeli28

> Καλημέρα σας
> 
> Και εμένα με βοηθάει εξίσου η ανταπόκριση και κατανοηση σου !
> 
> Βοο ,δεν είμαι σίγουρος.Η ίδια η φύση του προβλήματος,με σπρώχνει έντονα να το πω με το που δω κάποια πιθανότητα ενδιαφεροντος η εμπιστοσύνης,δηλαδή έχω ανάγκη ναι.Σαν να κρίνεται κάτι.Την πρώτη φορα που το είπα καπου,νόμιζα οτι λύθηκε.Είναι μέρος της λύσης η εξωτερίκευση ,ωστόσο υπάρχουν κι αλλα στάδια που δεν τα εχω προσεγγίσει όλα.Η εξωτερίκευση από μόνη της,δημιουργεί ακόμα μεγαλύτερη αναγκη εξωτερίκευσης και νοιωθω γελοίος


Κι εγω ετσι νιωθω, γελοια και πολλα αλλα "βρομικα" πράγματα.
Αλλα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι ειναι αυτο που λες: δεν φτανει πια μονο η εξωτερίκευση, υπαρχουν κι αλλα σταδια και επίπεδα πιο μεσα και βαθια που πρέπει να προσεγγίσουμε για να λυθει το θεμα.

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

Ακριβώς έτσι,ναι.Απλά αυτή η αυτοκριτική-καταδίκη μεγαλώνει τον διχασμό μέσα μας νομίζω.Είναι δύσκολο αλλά πρέπει να βρούμε ένα τρόπο να "θεραπεύουμε" αντί να "πετσοκόβουμε" και η ντροπή και αυτοκριτική άθελά μας προσεγγίζει το δεύτερο

----------


## Nefeli28

Πετσόκομμα δε λες τιποτα! Χατζάρα μονιμως απο πανω μου. Δεν λειτουργω χωρις αυτήν και ταυτόχρονα αυτη είναι που με τρωει και με χειροτερευει. Ετσι εχουμε μαθει, αλλα με πολλη προσπάθεια μπορεί να αλλαξει, το πιστευω. Θελει δουλεια, θάρρος και επιμονή. Τουλάχιστον ξερεις τι; Τωρα το βλεπω, το αναγνωριζω και επιθυμώ πολυ να κανω κατι γι'αυτο. Ειμαι αισιοδοξη, παρολη την κατάθλιψη☺.
Μεθαυριο θα καθισω απεναντι στην ψυχολογο και θα μιλησω γι'αυτο. Ειναι κατι σαν αγώνας με τον εαυτο μου. Πως θα ειμαι, πως θα το παλεψω, τι θα κανει η αλλη πλευρα. Εχω ενα περιεργο αγχος, αλλα ειναι ενα σημειο που πρεπει να αντιμετωπίσω.

----------

